# Seas W18NX Excel



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

800hz decay.








1200hz decay.








1600hz decay.








2500hz decay.








3000hz decay.








4000hz decay.








Distortion 50hz.








Distortion 60hz.








Distortion 200hz.








Distortion 800hz.








Distortion 1000hz.








Distortion 2000hz.








Distortion 3000hz.








Distortion 4000hz.

























Has worse decay performance than the W18 below 1500hz, and slightly worse distortion. But above 1500hz, it's significantly better all the way out to 4khz.

Bl curve is excellent, and LE curve is the best I've seen so far. Pretty good off-axis response and efficiency. Higher output capable than the older W18 magnesium Excel.


----------



## blackreplica (Mar 14, 2005)

These are lovely....they work so well up to about 4KHz...definitely a step forward compared to the mag cone excels. The tradeoffs below 1600Hz are well worth it IMO. If i wanted to go all out for a killer 2 way front end, this would be the mid i would use


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

I am liking these.


----------



## tf1216 (May 18, 2005)

Thank you for the plots! I am on my way on using these in a 3-way for home use. I will let everyone know how it turns out!


----------

